

Do you hate people (and especially managers) overusing positive words? - carusen
http://corporategeek.info/examples-poor-project-management-overusing-positive-words

======
angdis
There is often a huge chasm between what people SAY and what they MEAN.

From a pragmatic viewpoint, I think it is best to not get hung up on word-
choice and instead gain an appreciation of what motivates the managers/co-
workers you're interacting with.

Geeks have a really hard time with this. I like to think of the scene in film
"Annie Hall" where the Woody Allen and Mia Farrow characters have a mundane
discussion while on the screen subtitles appear indicating what they're REALLY
saying. That's what it is like when you're in the early stages of developing a
work relationship with someone.

------
wccrawford
I don't, actually. I'm usually happy to be appreciated.

I do get slightly annoyed if the level of praise is too far above the actual
accomplishment, but then I just remind myself that what -looks- difficult and
what -is- difficult aren't usually the same to someone outside the field.

------
alphadoggs
Brilliant of you to post this, champ!

